# Guitar players and fans of good hand: Which guitar solo is your Favorite?



## germancomponist (Nov 15, 2012)

I would like to read your suggestions! If makeable, please post links.


----------



## JonFairhurst (Nov 15, 2012)

I Forgot to Push It by Happy The Man...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASy1balySWM


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 15, 2012)

I was still playing Guitar when this came out, it was the first solo I couldn't cop as a kid which discouraged me into sticking with Synths, B3 and Piano. I didn't have access to the audio when I linked this, so I am assuming it's all audio as there's no video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=V7dg8vRDM68 (http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... 7dg8vRDM68)


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 15, 2012)

Thin Lizzy (John Sykes) - "Thunder And Lightning" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTNzuBh6 ... age#t=171s

AC/DC (Angus Young) - "Whole Lotta Rosie" (2 parts)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8fZeaUH ... age#t=138s


----------



## Ryan Scully (Nov 15, 2012)

Eric Johnson - Desert Rose

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psCsboMwJ_o


Disclaimer: Listen to the rest of the song at your own risk(outside the solo(s)). 
Could never stomach his vocals/pop arrangements but he is hands down my fave electric guitarist of all time.

First solo - 1:40 to 2:34

Outro solo - 3:20 to finish


Ryan =o


----------



## Matt Baron (Nov 15, 2012)

Mastodon - The Czar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jx2fp-kKOIw

Solo is around 8:15 in.

One of my favorite songs ever.


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for the Eric Johnson link. I checked some of his other stuff and can't believe I haven't heard of him, he must be on lots of other albums in older C & W or somewhere.
Reminds of a guy who was a C & W studio cat for years and always played Hendrix as a kid or something. You can hear so many different types of picking. 
Sounds like a Strat with Humbuckings too.

Thanks.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 16, 2012)

The best guitar solo of all time?! There are millions of great ones.

Anything by Jeff Beck, of course. Hendrix.

Actually one that sticks out in my is Jeff Baxter's solo in "My Old School" (Steely Dan).

Okay, I give up. What's the correct answer?


----------



## wst3 (Nov 16, 2012)

I can't narrow it down to individual solos, but I do have my favorite soloists, including Duane Allman, Terry Kath, Eric Johnson, Danny Gatton, John McLaughlin, and Eric Clapton.

For me, it's more about how they build the solo, and less about virtuosity.

As an example of the later, Larry Coryell is remarkably talented, but he's never played anything that really spoke to me.

Steve Morse is another amazingly talented guitarist, and sometime he plays really musical things, but other times he just blazes away.

I can respect the technical skills, but they aren't the things I tend to listen to (perhaps I'm just jealous???)


----------



## Ryan Scully (Nov 16, 2012)

wst3 @ Fri Nov 16 said:


> I can't narrow it down to individual solos, but I do have my favorite soloists, including Duane Allman, Terry Kath, Eric Johnson, Danny Gatton, John McLaughlin, and Eric Clapton.
> 
> For me, it's more about how they build the solo, and less about virtuosity.
> 
> ...



Yeah Steve Morse is brilliant. He is also extremely versatile and far from a one trick pony. This is another reason why I appreciate Eric Johnson to the level that I do - he can play from Texas blues, to chicken pickin to Wes Montgomery to steel string finger style to modern shred and excel at all of them and still sound like Eric.

Ryan


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 16, 2012)

One of the most over-looked IMHO is Mike Bloomfield, best know for his work with the Paul Butterfield Blues Band and Bob Dylan, when he first went electric.

The guy could do more with 1 note than most guys with 30. Listen to his work on Dylan's "Tombstone Blues" on "Highway 61 revisited".


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 16, 2012)

Nick Batzdorf @ Fri Nov 16 said:


> Okay, I give up. What's the correct answer?



I think there is no correct answer. My favorites are Hendrix, Jeff Beck, Steve Lukather, Joe Satriani, Eric Johnson, Steve Vai, Gary Moore, Eric Clapton and also Mark Knopfler and others... . 

One of the "best" solos for me is this one:


----------



## Gusfmm (Nov 16, 2012)

Since you mention a few more contemporary player, Gunther, but also since your question was especifically about solos, not players, I'd definitely like to mention Vito Bratta, ex-White Lion. Don't know of anyone more lyrical than him soloing heavy metal. Personal favorites: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gz3sN5cguJc (Broken Heart), http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaT8is6b3QA (Little Fighter). I still have a lot of fun playing them today.

As for players, my utter respect and admiration for John Petrucci, Al DiMeola, Steve Vai. Many brilliant people though, it's a bit unfair to skim through so many others...


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 16, 2012)

Gusfmm @ Fri Nov 16 said:


> Since you mention a few more contemporary player, Gunther, but also since your question was especifically about solos, not players, I'd definitely like to mention Vito Bratta, ex-White Lion. Don't know of anyone more lyrical than him soloing heavy metal. Personal favorites: Broken Heart, Little Fighter.
> 
> As for players, my utter respect and admiration for John Petrucci, Al DiMeola, Steve Vai. Many brilliant people though, it's a bit unfair to skim through so many others...



Right! Vito Bratta, also very good. 

There are so many good guitar players around. But we all have at least one or two (or more) favorite solos in our head.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 16, 2012)

Jimmy Page, Since I've Been Loving You (at 3:51). FWIW, I much prefer the recorded version:


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 16, 2012)

> I think there is no correct answer.



My kidding was lost in the translation.


----------



## JoelS (Nov 16, 2012)

One guy that is sadly not known nearly as well as he should have been is Shawn Lane. He died in 2003 at age 40 from complications related to chronic psoriasis, and nearly every video of him is low quality but worth watching just to see his hands in action. He was incredibly fluid, incomprehensibly fast, and had a unique sense of melody. He often played with bassist Jonas Hellborg and a cast of Indian all-star percussionists in fusion jams. Anyway, here's a mid-career performance with some outstanding solos in it including one at the start 52) and another later (4:04)



I also urge you to check out some Chuck Schuldiner. Another one who died way too young (age 34 from cancer), he was the man behind the seminal metal band Death. His angular, skittery solos were sharp, intense, and always exciting. Here's an instrumental track that's pretty much one long solo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3OPOYG6XIQ

A few more quick hits for you: 
Trey Azagthoth from Morbid Angel ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkhZpMo2-0I @ 8:28 )
Kirk Hammett from Metallica ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eMQyX-zAhQ @ :46 )
Slash, G&R ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SbUC-UaAxE @4:12 & 7:26)

... man, and I haven't even mentioned any Alex Skolnick or Fredrik Thordendal or Andy LaRocque yet...


----------



## Ryan Scully (Nov 16, 2012)

chimuelo @ Fri Nov 16 said:


> Thanks for the Eric Johnson link. I checked some of his other stuff and can't believe I haven't heard of him, he must be on lots of other albums in older C & W or somewhere.
> Reminds of a guy who was a C & W studio cat for years and always played Hendrix as a kid or something. You can hear so many different types of picking.
> Sounds like a Strat with Humbuckings too.
> 
> Thanks.



No problem - Eric is considered one of the guitar "gods" of the past twenty years. He actually came up through the great late 70's early 80's Austin music scene alongside longtime friend Stevie Ray Vaughn. He did years of session work with the likes of Carole King, Cat Stevens, Christopher Cross etc. before coming into prominence with his solo career. "Cliffs Of Dover" was and still is his signature tune which propelled him to icon status. He plays vintage strats with heavily wound single coils(not to the degree of Texas Specials) but with a definite high output. He is most known for his ridiculously crystal clear tone and his "string skipping" arpeggios. 


Ryan


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 17, 2012)

Many great suggestions here!

Thank you all!


----------



## Ganvai (Nov 17, 2012)

This Song is played by a friend of mine. Done some productions with him and I love his style writing songs and especially playing guitar.

Have fun.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QohLNxCa-U4


----------



## SergeD (Nov 17, 2012)

Carlos Santana - Incident At Neshabur
John Mclaughlin - The Dance Of Maya and Birds Of Fire
Steve Hackett - Selling England By The Pound 

Paco De Lucia is terrific and David Gilmour is godlike.


----------



## krabat (Nov 17, 2012)

> Okay, I give up. What's the correct answer?



42


----------



## Farkle (Nov 17, 2012)

My two fave solos?

Steve Hackett, Firth of Fifth Guitar Solo (w/ Genesis).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqXPyNcOmyM#t=6m09s

(this Steve's solo act, but it's the identical solo to the one he wrote with Genesis).

Alex Lifeson, Solo in La Villa Strangiato, over the 7/4 groove.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjglB04TOno#t=2m29s

(one of the best dramatically shaped build-up solos I feel like I've ever seen). 

Those solos, when I watch them, I feel like I'm in the presence of greatness.

Mike


----------



## George Caplan (Nov 17, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaUcI8u-31c&feature=fvst (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaUcI8u-31c&amp;feature=fvst)

almost impossible to contemplate how you do this.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpOjQvADLG4

i thought at the time this was very good complimentary to the song playing.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pX6J5-13c-0

guitar and bass guitar playing of supreme skill at least to my mind. and drums.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 17, 2012)

Do you all remember this? (From 4.46 on...)


----------



## Rednas (Nov 17, 2012)

@ Germancomponist: yeah, but I always hated that part. Had nothing to do with the feeling of real blues.

*This* on the other hand :mrgreen:


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 17, 2012)

I would like to watch this video, but we germans are not allowed, because this GEMA thing..... .


----------



## Rednas (Nov 17, 2012)

germancomponist @ Sat Nov 17 said:


> I would like to watch this video, but we germans are not allowed, because this GEMA thing..... .



Jeez, that's ridiculous. Anyway, it was a performance of Stevie Ray Vaughan - Texas Flood (live).


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 17, 2012)

Huh, I would love to listen to!


----------



## Rednas (Nov 17, 2012)

But to really answer the topic question: as a guitar player myself, I never really cared much about speed and 'skill', even when I got better. Guys like Steve Vai, Joe Satriani, Yngwie, they are great but often lack pure emotion. In the end, playing a solo is like telling a story, not a gym exercise. 

To name a few very fine electric solo's (my opinion!):
1. Pink Floyd/Gilmour - Shine on you crazy diamond, Comfortably Numb, Echoes (live)..what not? :mrgreen: 
2. Every single note on BB King's 'live at the Regal' 
3. SRV - Lenny
4. Dire Straits - Local Hero / Wild theme (live). Mark Knopfler, the must underrated guitar player ever.
5. John Mayer - Slow dancing in a burning room (live at LA). This solo gives me goosebumps every time I hear it. That first note is spot on.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 17, 2012)

All these guitar solos are so personalized. So it should be even with the film music of different composers!


----------



## Arbee (Nov 17, 2012)

Another +1 for Jimmy Page, and of course Jeff Beck.

Do not miss the bass solo at 1.25, I highly recommend the DVD of this concert.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VC02wGj5gPw


----------



## mark812 (Nov 17, 2012)

Just kidding. :lol: 


This. From 2:31.


----------



## Lex (Nov 17, 2012)

Curt Cobain - Heart Shaped Box

alex


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 17, 2012)

Bruda Mann Gunther...

I must say you start some good threads consistently.

8)


----------



## Gusfmm (Nov 19, 2012)

germancomponist @ Sat Nov 17 said:


> Do you all remember this? (From 4.46 on...)



Had you ever noticed Steve is playing lefty on this? It is all his pre-recorded playing throughout the various solos, but the playing is totally fake and fairly inaccurate, probably struggling a bit playing the wrong hand. Must have been a director's request to match the kid being lefty. Quite funny, I'd never noticed until today.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 19, 2012)

Gusfmm @ Mon Nov 19 said:


> germancomponist @ Sat Nov 17 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you all remember this? (From 4.46 on...)
> ...



Oh yes, I know that it was Steve Vai and the slide guitar was played by Ry Cooder. But I think this scene is cool.


----------



## Brobdingnagian (Nov 19, 2012)

Some others that have yet to be mentioned......

Wayne Krantz

Pat Metheny

Mike Stern

Glad to see Shawn Lane and Eric Johnson on the list


----------



## re-peat (Nov 19, 2012)

Brobdingnagian @ Mon Nov 19 said:


> Some others that have yet to be mentioned...


And *this one* of course. (Play loud. _Very_ loud.)

_


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 19, 2012)

re-peat @ Mon Nov 19 said:


> Brobdingnagian @ Mon Nov 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Some others that have yet to be mentioned...
> ...



Also very cool!


----------



## Chriss Ons (Nov 19, 2012)

Does harp guitar count as well? Here's some Michael Hedges.


----------



## alligatorlizard (Nov 20, 2012)

Ted Nugent, "Stranglehold": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0c3d7QgZr7g


----------



## MichaelL (Nov 20, 2012)

Anything by Jef Lee Johnson. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cA8Gqc7l-cA


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 20, 2012)

There's this Robert Fripp guy.....

Also anything by Billy Gibbons of ZZ Top, Jeff Baxter's ear worm of a solo in Reelin in the Years, agree about Knopfler and Gilmour, guy named Joe Pass, Stanley Jordan, any solo by Hendrix, Martin Barre from Jethro Tull, god, the list is endless really. Jimmy Page deserves his own chapter, less for his actual playing than the parts he wrote and his inventiveness in sound and production. SRV, Eric Johnson, Derek Trucks, Duane Allman,
Warren Haynes, the entiire city of Nashville, Larry Campbell, Robin Trower....

Ok, a small sampling of my faves


----------



## George Caplan (Nov 20, 2012)

gilmore larry. absolutely. i had forgotten. we went over and watched this at the time.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jySUpMqmzd4


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 20, 2012)

Definitely a tonemeister. Every note rings. I wonder what his exact setup is-on second thought, no I don't, I'd have to get out my Strat and try to replicate it, and I'm far too lazy to set up an amp when I've got Guitar Rig (sigh)


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh good lord, and how did I forget the great James Burton.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 20, 2012)

Jay, once you get going, there's no stopping.

How about Alvin Lee? Listen to his jam on Woodstock again- "I'm Going Home". Unbelieveable.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 20, 2012)

NYC Composer @ Tue Nov 20 said:


> Jay, once you get going, there's no stopping.
> 
> How about Alvin Lee? Listen to his jam on Woodstock again- "I'm Going Home". Unbelieveable.



Indeed, that is a great one. How about the Yardbird's "Over, Under Sideways, Down", can't remember if it is Beck or Page. Beck, I think.

And even though they are not technically difficult, how about Brain Jones' solo on "It's All Over Now" and Dave Davies of the Kinks on "You Really Got Me"?


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 20, 2012)

OT, but in my eyes, the Stones songwriting grows in stature every year. I was a Beatles guy and still am, but I missed just how great the Stones tunes were, and their catalogue of great hit tunes was large. I loved most of the guitar work, Brian, Keith, Ronnie, though what really made it was more the riffs than the solos.

Speaking on which, the iconic riffs of the Beatles! The riff from Day Tripper?? Jaysus. "And your Bird Can Sing?" such great stuff, and sounded so good.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 20, 2012)

NYC Composer @ Tue Nov 20 said:


> OT, but in my eyes, the Stones songwriting grows in stature every year. I was a Beatles guy and still am, but I missed just how great the Stones tunes were, and their catalogue of great hit tunes was large. I loved most of the guitar work, Brian, Keith, Ronnie, though what really made it was more the riffs than the solos.
> 
> Speaking on which, the iconic riffs of the Beatles! The riff from Day Tripper?? Jaysus. "And your Bird Can Sing?" such great stuff, and sounded so good.



You're killing me Larry! This is where I live

BTW, when I was a senior in high school we performed at Class Day and did "Paint It Black" and "We Gotta Get Out Of This Place"

My friend Paul, a rabid Stones fan, wrote in my Yearbook, "Dear Joel (my name then) you are the closest thing to Mick the King".

Still one of the best compliments I ever received.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 20, 2012)

"Paint it black".... . I love this song!


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 20, 2012)

Some weeks ago I listened to some old recordings, done with a Tascam 244 4 track cassette recorder. There exist a recording of my guitar playing in the 80's.

I will look to find it and post it here.


----------



## dpasdernick (Nov 20, 2012)

Don't laugh at the fan blowing the hair (OK you can laugh) but Steve Vai is, IMHO, the best guitar player ever. I saw him live in Vancouver with David Lee Roth. Brought tears to my eyes.

*Whispering A Prayer*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIWUtSdUvJE


*On his audition for Frank Zappa*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6cplMM3d_Q

*Cossroads Movie* (starts at around 4;00 minutes in)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DodwO6GaCRY

Sorry didn't realize the Crossroads video had already been posted.

PS Anything by David Gilmour as well.

PSS and Mick Ronson from the Spiders From Mars.


----------



## SergeD (Nov 21, 2012)

NYC Composer @ Tue Nov 20 said:


> How about Alvin Lee? Listen to his jam on Woodstock again- "I'm Going Home". Unbelieveable.



A very original composer. You can hear him on Ten Years After albums Ssssh and Cricklewood Green. His guitar solo on "I'd Love To Change The World" is well known.


----------



## George Caplan (Nov 21, 2012)

i liked the stones a lot in the nineteen sixties especially. i liked it when mick taylor went in and all that keith richard strange tuning was going on. i remember well at the time i bought an album in 69 called truth or something like that with jeff beck. this track from the stones really shows good rhythm playing form taylor and richards.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0pimyCFAJY

jeff beck

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPc819ryy0g&feature=fvwrel (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPc819ry ... ure=fvwrel)


----------



## yellowstudio (Nov 26, 2012)

dpasdernick @ Wed 21 Nov said:


> Don't laugh at the fan blowing the hair (OK you can laugh) but Steve Vai is, IMHO, the best guitar player ever.



I saw him live last weekend and that was one of the most amazing shows ever. Incredible music, true emotion, he was overwhelmed by the reaction of the audience in that small club (after 30-plus years of being on the road as one of the superstars of the guitar world), interacted with the audience a lot and in a very self-deprecating and funny way and played from shortly after 9 o'clock till midnight. After the last song he asked the audience "Do you feel good?" to screams of approval and said "Then our job here is done". This was the venue where he'd kicked of his last European tour and he came out one more time after the encores to thank the audience for their support on that night and over the span of his career (although many in attendance weren't even born when he first played with Zappa). All in all it was the perfect combination of musicality, entertainment (google Jeremy Colson Strap-On Drumkit) and emotion, even my girlfriend who hadn't been much of a fan before the show was blown away. 

However, on the topic of guitar solos: Check out Yellow Matter Custard's version of "While my guitar gently weeps" with Paul Gilbert ripping it up phenomenally. 

Also, Gunther, you already posted a Los Lobotomys song (even though it's a cover), but I urge everyone to listen to the live version of "Hero with a 1000 eyes" by Steve Lukather / Los Lobotomys. 

Luke is also incredibly good in his rendition of "Cos' we've ended as lovers" at the "an evening with Lee Ritenour" concert...

I could keep going for hours, but check these out first, before I open my treasure trove of guitar-godliness further 

so long
Andreas


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 26, 2012)

yellowstudio @ Mon Nov 26 said:


> Also, Gunther, you already posted a Los Lobotomys song (even though it's a cover), but I urge everyone to listen to the live version of "Hero with a 1000 eyes" by Steve Lukather / Los Lobotomys.
> 
> Luke is also incredibly good in his rendition of "Cos' we've ended as lovers" at the "an evening with Lee Ritenour" concert...
> 
> ...



The new album "Transition" from Steve Lukather is coming to you on January 21 in Europe and January 22 in the USA. I can't wait to listen... .


----------



## yellowstudio (Nov 26, 2012)

Gusfmm @ Mon 19 Nov said:


> germancomponist @ Sat Nov 17 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you all remember this? (From 4.46 on...)
> ...



Close, but no cigar. This video has been mirrored to thwart Youtube's automatic copyright violation detection. Look at the amp and headstock labels (hard to catch, but in some shots you see the Fender logo on Macchio's headstock) being the wrong way 'round. They're both playing regular style in the original movie and here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3nthADmA7o

so long
Andreas


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Nov 26, 2012)

The BEST 2 note guitar solo you'll ever hear at 1:25



Also, these are just for chuckles and some people don't think they're all that funny, but personally I LOVE the StSanders "Shreds" videos. I bet these were fun to make:


----------

